# Kayaking in ocean safety



## Cannon (Oct 20, 2013)

Hi guys I am new here and this is my first post so here goes, I am relative new to kayak fishing in the ocean I have always paddled canoes and kayaks in fresh water rivers mostly in a canoe to fish for bass and eastern cod I have done plenty of over night river trips traveling up to 25 km in 2 days traveling down rapids with a fair bit if gear stopping over night on the way. I have just purchased a 3.6 metre byron blue kayak with a pedal rudder system and I plan on taking it out in the ocean. Some safety precautions that I will be taking are wearing a pfd and taking a mobile phone and UHF radio and a lanyard on my paddle I don't intend on going out very far near where I live is a beach called minnie waters and it has a small bay that goes out about 500 metres and I have been told there is a reef relatively close about another 500 metres out from the bay so in total about 1 km out. I intend on heading out when dawn breaks and stay out for a few hours then come back in befor the swell picks up to much. Basically I want to ask if the members of akff think this will be safe with the currents and winds with just a paddle kayak I also have a friend who wants to do it with me as this is a cheaper way for me to fish the ocean with out having to spend 15k on a boat and the thought of catching a snapper from a kayak is much more thrilling to me. Sorry for rambling on thanks for reading my post cheers


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

For weather, check and re-check forecasts right up until you plan to go. In a similar sized kayak I find 15 knots and over pretty uncomfortable. If you've just got your kayak recently I'd recommend playing around in it within a few hundred metres of shore. Practicing recovery from a flip's a good idea. Basically the less surprises, the better. This is a really good thread to read on the matter: http://akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=35222


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Cannon said:


> Hi guys I am new here and this is my first post so here goes, I am relative new to kayak fishing in the ocean I have always paddled canoes and kayaks in fresh water rivers mostly in a canoe to fish for bass and eastern cod I have done plenty of over night river trips traveling up to 25 km in 2 days traveling down rapids with a fair bit if gear stopping over night on the way. I have just purchased a 3.6 metre byron blue kayak with a pedal rudder system and I plan on taking it out in the ocean. Some safety precautions that I will be taking are wearing a pfd and taking a mobile phone and UHF radio and a lanyard on my paddle I don't intend on going out very far near where I live is a beach called minnie waters and it has a small bay that goes out about 500 metres and I have been told there is a reef relatively close about another 500 metres out from the bay so in total about 1 km out. I intend on heading out when dawn breaks and stay out for a few hours then come back in befor the swell picks up to much. Basically I want to ask if the members of akff think this will be safe with the currents and winds with just a paddle kayak I also have a friend who wants to do it with me as this is a cheaper way for me to fish the ocean with out having to spend 15k on a boat and the thought of catching a snapper from a kayak is much more thrilling to me. Sorry for rambling on thanks for reading my post cheers


Cannon
Welcome to the forum. Bit of a lengthy reply, but there is a lot to consider for kayaking offshore safely.

I assume you have bought this: http://byronblue.com.au/sv-raptor-kayak.html

Going offshore does expose you to some new 'hazards' that you won't have experienced on the fresh (more on that later).

You have obviously given it some thought with the gear you are planning to take....

Is your PFD a type II (AS 4758)?

Does your mobile have pre-programmed numbers for the local VMR/Coastguard?

UHF radio? Do you mean marine VHF? (floating; 1- 5 watts; tied to PFD)

Are you familiar with reading and understanding marine weather forecasts, and reading actual observations just before launch, including any warnings?

Are you familiar with reading surf conditions, and familiar with surf launching and landing techniques? As you are starting out my advice is it ought to be tiny surf only for your first few trips. I'm talking a height of breaking waves around half a metre or less. In the surf there is considerable risk of being thrown off, and a capsize. Everything must be secured or leashed, otherwise it sinks.

A few more quick thoughts: 
Do you have a PLB with GPS attached to your PFD?
Do you have a hook knife (rescue tool) such as this? https://www.whitworths.com.au/main_item ... lutePage=1
Tell someone where you are going and when you will be back, so they can raise an alert if you do not return on time.
Do you have a spare paddle (breakdown or split paddle)?



Cannon said:


> Basically I want to ask if the members of AKFF think this will be safe with the currents and winds with just a paddle kayak I also have a friend who wants to do it with me as this is a cheaper way for me to fish the ocean with out having to spend 15k on a boat and the thought of catching a snapper from a kayak is much more thrilling to me.


Currents around headlands and in the surf zone on beaches can be strong (rips). Assessment and experience can be gained by instruction, reading and practising. The Safety Section here is a great read.

Good luck with your first offshore trip.


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

Welcome
read the threads suggested above. 
As stated checking and re checking the weather is very wise


----------



## Cannon (Oct 20, 2013)

Yes that is the kayak I bought I am still yet to purchase a pfd and a lot of other stuff yet I am in no hurry to rush out there unprepared. I will be sure to have the coast guard number in my phone and yes I ment VHF, there is a coast guard at the next beach south at Wooli which has a tidal river where I will most Likely get used to the kayak before attempting to take it in the ocean. Some good hints I didn't think of a knife or plb. I am reasonably good at reading weather condition and would research when a good day will b to go not just rock up any old day and paddle out there. Does anybody suggest anchoring or just drift back and forward over a reef marked on a GPS 
Thanks for being helpful and giving me some good hints


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Cannon said:


> Does anybody suggest anchoring or just drift back and forward over a reef marked on a GPS
> Thanks for being helpful and giving me some good hints


I never anchor, some do, if the drift is too fast then I use a small drift chute/sea anchor/drogue, with a float on the end attached by a 4mtr+ rope attached behind the seat. Always fish with the current.
3.6mtrs is a little short for open waters, so stick to calm conditions.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

As others have said, just work up to it. Still day, good forecast, low swell, take the opportunity to paddle out a bit, hang around the nearest headland tossing a platic around to get used to some chop, see how comfortable you feel. If that feels good then next time you can go a bit further. Stay in the bay for the first couple of trips, come straight back in if you see one white-cap.

As you venture further, you will need more. But it seems you have enough to start. Maybe a sea-anchor (drogue) would be handy, but if you need one then it's probably too windy to be learning.

Forecast, forecast, forecast! If there is a southerly due at 3pm, don't go out at all. If there is a westerly blowing, no matter how light, stay at home. Otherwise, if the sea looks safe then it eill probably feel safe too.


----------

